# Sammelberuf in Legion



## CystiX (8. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

 

wie seht ihr die Entwicklung bei den Berufen, früher musste man als Raidspieler zwei Herstellungsberufe wählen um das Optimum aus seinem Gear rauszuholen.

Das hat sich ja schon zu WoD geändert, aber man konnte danke Garni ohne Sammelberuf trotzdem gut leben. Wie sieht es in Legion aus?

währe es sinnvoll einen Sammelberuf wieder mitzunehmen?

Jemand schon die beta gespielt und konnte Erfahrung sammeln?

 

 

Gruß

Cystix


----------



## NoobConnÄction (8. August 2016)

Grüße,

 

 

ich empfehle in Legion mit *jedem* Charakter einen Sammelberuf zu haben.

 

Das liegt vor allem an der neuen Ressource  "Blut von Sargeras". Dies ist quasi die neue "Teufelsfäule / Wildblut".

 

Diese Ressource brauchst du mit jedem Beruf für nahezu alle großen Rezepte. Das Problem dabei ist - selbiges ist beim AUFHEBEN gebunden, sprich Du kannst es nicht mit einem Twink farmen.

 

Natürlich gibt es auch Worldquest - wo man hin und wieder selbiges bekommt, und auch ab und an bei einem Boss in einer Instanz. Jedoch brauch man deutlich mehr als man darüber normal verdienen könnte, es sei denn du stehst darauf ständig Instanzen zu laufen.

 

Ich spiele einen Magier auf 110 auf der Beta - und bin u.a. Schneider von Beruf. Für jedes Item GS 815 aufwärts brauch ich 3-5 Blut von Sargeras.

 

Rechnet man jetzt noch dazu das man viele Items nur zum Zerstören an der neuen Schmiede herstellt brauch man die neue Ressource viel häufiger als man zunächst annehmen möchte.

 

Und selbige bekommt man eben mit Sammelberufen deutlich häufiger, sofern man diese auf Stufe 2 hat (was sich innerhalb der Berufequestreihe ergibt)

 

Für weitere Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung

 

Gruß Jörg

Unstyle#2296


----------



## jayblastone (7. September 2016)

Bin Kürschner und stelle mir immer wieder die Frage, was ich genau mit diesen Zähnen die ich aus den Tieren loote soll. Steht zwar Handwerkzeugs, aber ich habe in der Gilde gefragt und niemand scheint diese zu benötigen o.O

Naja momentan nehmen mir die sachen nicht wirklich platz im Inventar, daher sammel ich einfach mal weiter. Aber vielleicht weiss ja hier jemand bescheid


----------



## Slystaler (12. September 2016)

Die Krallen und die Zähne scheinen ja in etwa das Gleiche zu sein. Gibt mit Sicherheit 1-2 Rezepte, die die Zähne benötigen. Genau wie bei den Krallen.


----------

